# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Все о фотографии

## Iriss72

Добрый вечер ! Я увлекаюсь фотографией! На многих сайтах у меня статус профи! Хотелось бы пообщаться с любителями фотографии и поделиться своим опытом! Я в основном снимаю натюрморты и пейзажи! Очень приятно было бы найти своих коллег!:smile:

----------


## Худсовет

> и поделиться своим опытом!


Ждём.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вот и весь опыт..

----------


## O-lusha

А я пошла учиться на фотографа, но не для пейзажной съёмки, а для свадебной. 
Ищу по интернету ссылки на статьи и учебники на эту тему. Если кому-нибудь это интересно, давайте обмениваться информацией...

----------


## Микаэль

Я на фотографа не учился нигде, но увлекаюсь.
Очень много читал про фотографию как исскуство.
Очень интереные сведенья получил от свлих друзей - фотографоф. (особенно о Ч/Б фотографиях)

----------


## Milahca

А вот мне по работе просто необходимо. Мероприятия фотографируем и потом детям на выпускном дарим фотоподборку с первого класса. А не всегда удачные фото выходят. Жалко потом удалять.

----------


## O-lusha

Дорогие фотографы, расскажите, пожалуйста, про программу ЛАЙТРУМ. 
Она всем пригодится. Я читала, что сначала обрабатывают в ней (баланс белого, экспозиция), а потом уже топают в фотошоп.

----------


## mistral

Мой преподаватель использовал ее вместо, а не до фотошопа. Хотя у него снимки были и без правки прекрасные.
Я лайтрумом пользовалась для систематизации фото.

----------


## Solнечная

> Дорогие фотографы, расскажите, пожалуйста, про программу ЛАЙТРУМ.


Мне эта прога абсолютно не понравилась. Я в работе использую Capture NX или фотошоп.
Правда первая прогрмма подходит для Никонов.

----------


## frontovik

интерессно  а как можно судить о чём либо и давать саветы незная какая у тя камера  мыльница или зеркалка!  какой обьектив стоит,обработка чем?   

 если можно я  продолжу............ имею зеркалку поддержанную купил   Samsung GX 1S     с китовым обьективом 17-55 3.5   ну а после понеслось........))))) захател тампон но он зараза стоит 350?  меня жена из дому погонит такой линзой!)) стал я собирать и покупать за копейки старые мануальники. какие были на резьбе м42 какие с пентавским бандажом тобиш как раз на мой. ну ими классно получаются фотки токо  нужно самому там резкость и т.д   шибко непинайте   токо!)))))))

    прогуливались с сабачкой ну я немного пофотал!   пентакс 28мм 2.8  немного в адобе ляйтруме ползунки подвигал.........

----------


## frontovik

ой!  не тампон а ТАМРОН!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))

----------


## frontovik

Solнечная  ляйтрум прога для коректировки  цвета  балланса  резкости ну и т.д но если хош шедэвры какие нить  то нужен после фотошоп! хотя и им можно теже самые функции делать!  у мня и шоп и ляйтрум но ленюсь да и неумею я в шопе......

----------


## Solнечная

> Solнечная  ляйтрум прога для коректировки  цвета  балланса  резкости ну и т.д но если хош шедэвры какие нить  то нужен после фотошоп! хотя и им можно теже самые функции делать!  у мня и шоп и ляйтрум но ленюсь да и неумею я в шопе......


Так вот именно с цветом у меня и проблемы в этой программе, для корректировки бб и других тех. хадач спользую каки написала капчур, даже фотошоп уже меньше, потому что она медленнее.

----------


## frontovik

у тебя в камере цветовой балланс стаит какой?sRGB или Adobe RGB?  если стоит 2е то так и будет тебе делать   должно быть первое!!! и на камере и в шопе если им пользуеш ну и само сабой в ляйтруме... я непользую ни то и редко ляйтрум  я нашол прогу само то! photostudio Darkroom 2 do недавнего стояла 1 сделал абгрейд терь 2))))))))))  там понятно и просто как отче наш! у меня даже жена стала профи в коректировке фоток,цвет контрасс резка  а больше и ненужно ну если может одну две фотки кудато засунуть и т.д то можно и шоп но я подсел на даркром

----------


## Шураша

А что, разве не ко всем камерам в комплекте идёт прога для обработки RAW? В ней и надо делать предварительную, перед сложным редактированием, обработку. Кстати "O-lusha" привет землячка, я тоже из Владивостока.

----------


## gaidamaka

> А что, разве не ко всем камерам в комплекте идёт прога для обработки RAW? В ней и надо делать предварительную, перед сложным редактированием, обработку. Кстати "O-lusha" привет землячка, я тоже из Владивостока.


Как правило, к зеркальным камерам всегда идет конвертор из RAW, но версия скорее всего лайт или не актуальная. Поэтому проще пользоваться сторонними конверторами для которых, как правило, есть профайлы на все актуальные камеры. В Фотошоп - это Camera RAW, адобовский же продукт Lightroom, ну и, конечно, Capture ONE.

Про Lightroom можно почитать здесь:

про Adobe Lightroom и  фотографию в целом

Фотошоп же это полноценный редактор растровой графики, он нужен тому, кто работает со слоями и т.д. Хотя и неискушенные пользователи найдут в нем много полезных вещей. В сети тысячи ссылок по этим темам.

----------


## Zumso2000

Рекамендую Zoner Photo Studio 12 и ACDSee Pro 3 для работы с фотографией.

----------


## Zumso2000

с этими двумя прогами шоп не нужен для работы с фотографией.

----------


## lumarus

Всем здравсвуйте. 
Пошла учится на фотогрофа, тоже интересует программка Lightroom:smile:

----------


## Lentina

Дорогие знатоки! У меня вопрос обывателя... На какие настройки в фотоаппарате нужно обратить внимание, чтобы качественно сфотографировать белое бисерное изделие на чёрном фоне? На "авто" - белое всё сливается... Объясните, пожалуйста лузеру по доступней...
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Шураша

Знать бы, а что есть в вашем фотоаппарате. По сути, надо уменьшить выдержку,(увеличив её число) потому как автомат выставляет среднюю выдержку, между чёрным и бисером, а цифровые матрицы, особенно у "мыльниц", ограниченны в динамическом диапазоне. Можно попробовать точечный экспозамер, или вручную уменьшить выдержку...а может фон посветлее взять, оправдан ли этот котраст?

----------


## overload

Ручную настройку, баланс белого правильный (ручной), выдержку поболее малёха и снимать со штатива.
Так думается.
А что за фотик?

----------


## Lentina

А фотик вроде хороший,хоть и мыльница, можно и в ручную попробовать Nikon coolpix P100
Спасибо.. буду пробовать.. 
А чёрный цвет, потому что подставка для колье из чёрного бархата.. да и если сделать качественное фото, получается довольно эффектно.

----------


## Алека

Нужно уменьшить экспозицию. (Как вы этого добьетесь: уменьшением выдержки или прикрытием диафрагмы ваше дело. Или ещё проще, коррекцией экспозиции EV -1/3, - 1/2 и пр. Такая функция есть и в самых простых фотоаппаратах.) Что произойдет? Света на снимке станет меньше. Детали колье будут видны, но совсем потеряется фактура материала-подложки. Какие тут варианты? Может быть, сделать два фото (посветлее и потемнее) и совместить их в фотошопе? Если делать два кадра, то штатив точно необходим)

----------


## vichny

купила Nikon D80-зеркалка, с китовым объективом,подскажите какие можно прикупить фильтры к этой камере,что бы подходили к ней. Я еще только учусь фотографировать,поэтому много что не знаю.Посоветуйте как можно улучшить фото с помощью этих фильтров, и какие нужны, для какой съемки?

----------


## Johnalkash

Вот тут, например.
Или вот тута.
перед покупкой проверь, что диаметр фильтра подходит к диаметру твоего объектива

----------


## vichny

Спасибочки!!!Что похожее уже читала.Но такоой выбор что даже и незнаю,Но знаю точно что эти фильтры нужны...

----------


## Магистр

> Я увлекаюсь фотографией! На многих сайтах у меня статус профи! :smile:


профессионал — это кто зарабатывает на жизнь данной профессией. и статус на сайте - это мыльные пузыри которые набиваются массовостью сообщений.




> Дорогие фотографы, расскажите, пожалуйста, про программу ЛАЙТРУМ. 
> Она всем пригодится. Я читала, что сначала обрабатывают в ней (баланс белого, экспозиция), а потом уже топают в фотошоп.


Не всем, с Canon идет не плохой RAW конвертер, так что обходить без лайтрума, уж больно там все запутано, и нелогично.




> Мой преподаватель использовал ее вместо, а не до фотошопа..


Вы наверное что-то не так поняли, возможно преподаватель конвертирует RAW в лайтруме а не в фотошопе. Это равносильно что ваш преподаватель использует мясорубку не до сковороды при жарке котлет, а вместо.




> у тебя в камере цветовой балланс стаит какой?sRGB или Adobe RGB?  если стоит 2е то так и будет тебе делать   должно быть первое!!! ....


 ну давайте разберемся, sRGB - это стандарт, пусть и обрезанный, но понимается всеми мониками и печатными машинами. Вот с AdobeRGB проблемы есть, хоть цветовой охват там и шире, особенно в зоне синезеленого, то при подготовке в печати нужно конвертировать цветовое пространство в AdobeRGB. При этом если снимать в Adobe RGB то цветность будет получше, вот пример:
 AdobeRGB
 sRGB




> Рекамендую Zoner Photo Studio 12 и ACDSee Pro 3 для работы с фотографией.


FastStone в отличии от ACDSee — бесплатный просмотровик. А с камерой Canon в комплекте идет DPP — бесплатная прога для конвертации RAW камер Canon, при этом поддерживается полный функционал и поддерживает цветовые профиля для камер Canon, что не умеют проги сторонних производителей.




> с этими двумя прогами шоп не нужен для работы с фотографией.


 Не смешите мои тапочки

попробуйте в ACDSee вот из такого промаха:

сделать такую картинку:







> Дорогие знатоки! У меня вопрос обывателя... На какие настройки в фотоаппарате нужно обратить внимание, чтобы качественно сфотографировать белое бисерное изделие на чёрном фоне? На "авто" - белое всё сливается... Объясните, пожалуйста лузеру по доступней...
> Буду очень благодарна.


все вручную выставлять и выдержку (х-синхронизация) и диафрагму (можно замерять флешметром, или подобрать методом проб), также вспышки отрегулировать таким образом, чтобы свет распределялся равномерно, надеюсь лайткуб вы используете?




> купила Nikon D80-зеркалка, с китовым объективом,подскажите какие можно прикупить фильтры к этой камере,что бы подходили к ней.


посадочная резьба под фильры указввается в паспорте, прочтите инструкцию, надите размер резьбы и в магазин, вам понадобится два фильтра для начала, прежде всего защитный, как не парадоксально но в качестве защитного можно использовать UV фильт, который вам еще и от жесткого ультрафиолета в горах или на море поможет, а для чего защитный, да хотябы для тех случаев когда вам пальцем ткнут дети в объектив или случайно камень влетит, то потерять фильтр не так жалко как объектив. 
ну а про полярик можно много говорить, но вот простой пример:
без:  и с поляриком: 
Для начало хватит, потом с опытом разберетесь чего вам еще не хватает.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Рекамендую Zoner Photo Studio 12 и ACDSee Pro 3 для работы с фотографией.


в этих программах можно сделать и фото-видео-фильм?

а кто-нибудь занимается фотосъёмкой на мероприятиях? (свадьба) - снимаешь сборы жениха, затем невесты (какие-то постановочные фото), дальше закс и прогулку - а дальше с фото чего делать? обязательно обрабатывать? и что именно нужно делать? слайд фильм делают? если да, в какой программе? коллажи? где их взять? да такие чтоб не примитивные были, в стиле в каком-то... - естественно все фото в реальном размере записываешь на диск и отдаешь молодоженам (в наш развитый век)

а еще: у нас обычно фотографа нанимают только до 1-о танца молодых, затем он уходит - но стоит ли оставаться снимать на весь вечер (ведь для аппарата не маловажно помещение и освещение), за дополнительную плату может...; соглашаются ли снимать на улице зимой? ведь из-за перепад температур фотик страдает (а он денег стоит и не малых), а по инструкции ниже 0 градусов вообще любым аппаратом пользоваться нельзя...

хотелось бы в этом направлении развить тему

----------


## magistr

по постановке вопроса - вы гость на свадьбе а не фотограф.
1- есть договор между фотографом и заказчиком, где все расписано что снимает фотограф, в каком виде обрабатывает, в каком виде отдает. И заказчика не интересует в какой программе вы работает. и не интересует что ваша камера стоит денег. Вы получаете оплату, и всё. 
Если вы надеетесь после съемочного дня для своего удовольствия поснимать пьяные рожи в салате, поверьте, у вас не останется ни сил, ни желания. А вот если вы хотите за дополнительную плату... Ну насколько я понял, вы доплачиваете молодым, чтобы остаться.....
2- фотоаппарат - расходный материал, для профессионала, поэтому чем дороже камера, там дольше она проработает, и дешевле себестоимость кадра.
3- в помещении, ночью, в пещере, как подсветить это работа фотографа, если вы этого не умеете, не беритесь.

4- судя по всему вам еще нужно учиться азам фотографии, поскольку у вас даже терминология хромает. ;)

----------


## Спартанская Царица

*magistr*, вы наверное давно занимаетесь фото и профессионал в своем деле, хотелось конечно получить стоящие советы от такого человека, если конечно ему не жалко ими поделиться




> судя по всему вам еще нужно учиться азам фотографии, поскольку у вас даже терминология хромает.


терминологию пока не знаю, поэтому так просто и написала; азам фото уже учусь (есть видео материалы) и уже кое-что умею;
7 месяцев мы подумывали расширить свои свадебные услуги, а именно добавить фото, тем самым обеспечить себе подушку безопасности и добавить дополнительный заработок - и вот на прошлой недели мы купили зеркалку, а муж ранее занимался фото, когда еще были домашние студии и их нужно было распечатывать, но в связи прогрессирующим прогрессом он это дело забросил, т.к он музыкант и в большинстве случаев он занимался озвучкой мероприятий; и честно говоря в нашей стране одному фотографу платят за услуги столько сколько ведущей с музыкантом, хотя по ценовой категории аппарат музыканта в 3 раза превышает аппарат фотографа (я беру среднее значение, так как знаю и видела что есть видео-ографы кот. снимают свадьбу на бытовой камере за 500 у.е. и фотографы на класс выше мыльницы, грубо говоря) - и это 2-я причина по которой мы рискнули  взяться за фото




> И заказчика не интересует в какой программе вы работает


но интересует меня, может подскажите?...




> Если вы надеетесь после съемочного дня для своего удовольствия поснимать пьяные рожи в салате, поверьте, у вас не останется ни сил, ни желания.


но почему сразу пьяные рожи?... редко, но бывает так что фотографы присутствуют до конца вечера - и если у ведущей есть интересные моменты, то почему бы и не снять? но в основном у нас работают до 1 танца молодых




> в помещении, ночью, в пещере, как подсветить это работа фотографа, если вы этого не умеете, не беритесь.


этому тоже со временем можно научиться...так ведь?

----------


## танкстеп

> мы подумывали расширить свои свадебные услуги, а именно добавить фото, тем самым обеспечить себе подушку безопасности и добавить дополнительный заработок


Я сегодня в таком же положении. Учиться на курсах фотографировать нет возможности, город маленький и подобных курсов нет. Городские профессионалы не хотят плодить конкуренции и не помогают. Я бы очень хотела начать это осваивать. Прошу помощи у Вас. Подскажите с какой такой книжки начать, где доступным языком напишут про выдержку, диафрагму и другие основные понятия. Где я по от главы к главе могла совершенствоваться. Да и у меня растет сын, хочу и его к этому делу приучиь. У меня Canon 550D. За ранее благодарна.

----------


## magistr

> Я сегодня в таком же положении. Учиться на курсах фотографировать нет возможности, город маленький и подобных курсов нет. Городские профессионалы не хотят плодить конкуренции и не помогают. Я бы очень хотела начать это осваивать. Прошу помощи у Вас. Подскажите с какой такой книжки начать, где доступным языком напишут про выдержку, диафрагму и другие основные понятия. Где я по от главы к главе могла совершенствоваться. Да и у меня растет сын, хочу и его к этому делу приучиь. У меня Canon 550D. За ранее благодарна.


есть сайты с заочной формой обучения, ничто не мешает посещать такие курсы. Вы дома, ехать в Москву не нужно, получаете материалы, задания, выполняете уроки - и учитесь.
в отношении книг - Микулин "25 уроков фотографии" 1954 года издания, пропускаете главы про химические процессы и проявку пластинок и пленок. Читаете только уроки по портрету, архитектуре, пейзаже. Кстати делаете снисхождение на реверансы по поводу пролетарского искусства фотографии, её преимущества перед буржуазным.... :) сами понимаете, что по другому бы тогда книгу не опубликовали. А так материал разжёван очень скрупулёзно, и именно так, чтобы читающий понял что для чего предназначено.





> *magistr*, вы наверное давно занимаетесь фото и профессионал в своем деле, хотелось конечно получить стоящие советы от такого человека, если конечно ему не жалко ими поделиться......


а чего жалеть :)
*1*- если у вас фотографы еще хоть что-то зарабатывают, вам очень повезло. у нас тут "поколение некст" сбило цены нижу плинтуса. снимают свадьбу от одевания жениха до первого танца, одновременно фото и видео, с распечаткой 10 фотографий и видеомонтажем за 35 у.е. Сами понимаете что зеркалка за 1000-1200 у.е. (без объектива) отработает свой ресурс за 30-50 свадеб. Если не тратится на еду, одежду, когда на транспорт родители дадут, то получается еле-еле отбивается стоимость камеры, а вспышку папа купит. Соответственно конкурировать с такими ценами проф фотографы не будут, они предлагают потребителю реальные цены 200 у.е. за свадьбу, как результат что потребитель выберет при таком разбросе? Тут уже на качество никто не смотрит, или смотрят единицы.
*2*- нельзя на свадьбе делать сразу два дела. Или музыкант или фотограф.
*3*- в остальном практика. Пристроится втором фотографом к хорошему мастеру, бесплатно, ассистентом. ну там сумку поносить, подержать отражатель.
практика важнее денег в данном случае. 
*4*- сейчас сайтов фотографов  море, а у свадебных фотографов еще есть свои персональные, вот их по шерстить, посмотреть кто и как снимает. Взять друзей, устроить "прогон", типа поснимать друзей, на прогулке в режиме свадьбы. в чем преимущества, друзья вам простят промахи, вы им отдаете  бесплатную для них фотосессию, для себя вы получаете бесценный материал что и как нужно снимать.
*5*- тренироваться снимать в помещении, если вы работаете на свадьбах не фотографом, берете камеру и снимаете, с условием: "если получатся снимки, отдадите молодым их бесплатно, если нет, ну не обессудьте, мы просто хотим сделать себе портфолио....."
*6*- Photoshop - самая популярная. и пожалуй самая удобная для продвинутого пользователя.
Photoshop Element - урезанная версия, релиз стоит гораздо дешевле, но основные функции присутствуют. иногда продается вместе с профсканерами. поэтому если она есть - вам достаточно.
CorelPaint - не путать с Corel Painter (программой для рисования имитирующей реальные материалы уголь, масло, акварель, сепию, пастель....) идет в комплекте Corel Suite - тоже программа не плохая. по функционалу спорит с photoshop
остальное не совсем для редактирования.
если у вас Canon камера, то DPP вам более чем достаточно для конвертирования RAW файлов, а вот владельцам Nikon повезло меньше. Прилагаемая программа Nikon Capture NX платная, и для полнофункционального использования требует денег. У владельцев Nikon есть несколько путей, купить родной конвертер, и всё преимущество в цене перед Canon тает, камера становится дороже :) Использовать возможности Photoshop для конвертирования, либо LightRoom
*7*- Если вы занимаетесь свадьбами, то договорная система вам известна. Обязательно подписание договора. Примеры можно поискать в интернете, и на их основе составить свой.
обязательно прописать форсмажеры, задатки, и возврат/ невозврат в случае чего и почему. Когда передается фотоматериал, в каком виде и на каких носителях.
если вы закладываете за неделю обработать все 100 снимков со свадьбы и отдать их в гламурном виде заказчику, то тут вам в помощь продет та самая съемка "прогона" с друзьями. кроме съемки и разбора ошибок - устройте себе и прогон ретуши всего отснятого материала. Причем полного, с запасом, даже если там таракашка на дереве на заднем плане, отретушируйте и его, вам нужен максимальный расход времени, для закладывания в договор. причем следует учесть, если у вас в неделю две свадьбы, то это не просто сложить время_прогонах2 а еще 1,2-1,4 коэффициент на перезагрузку собственного сознания и усталость.

САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ - попасть в обойму, прочувствовать конъюнктуру рынка. Не важно ваше творческое начало, не нужно сверх творческих задач. такие свадьбы редкость. зачастую заказчик просто не понимает такого подхода и пишет жалобы. более половины заказчиков хочет в своем альбоме невесту на ладошке. как бы пошло это вам не казалось - снимите ему эту невесту, пусть радуется.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> У меня Canon 550D. За ранее благодарна.


мы тоже начали с Canon ЕУС 550D, взяли треногу, аккумуляторы, фильстры, портретник и вспышку (на это не пожалели денег), через некоторое время возьмем универсальный объектив эльку, а основной останется на подстраховку, ну а далее хотим еще фотик один взять, только еще посерьезнее (один фотик хотя бы за 1,5 у.е, но это если действительно нам станет выгодно заниматься фото
так как не было на русском языке инструкции к нашему фотику, мы ее нашли в инете и скачали (читаю, разбираюсь....
книг по этой теме у меня тоже нет, но я в инете нашла некоторые видео уроки, все понятно, потихоньку качаю (например наберите в адресной строке ПРОФОТОС.ру; да и так выдаст множество уроков - а еще нужно зарегистрироваться на фото-сайтах, где ответы на некоторые вопросы тоже можно найти; но я думаю что и книги можно в инете поискать (попробую сама)
http://creazon.ru/urok - Уроки фотографии для начинающих
http://prophotos.ru - вот здесь хорошая инфа
http://freefotohelp.ru/class11.html - уроки по фотографии (здесь даже можно потренероваься в онлайн  на виртуальном тренажёре начинающего фотографа, изучить все тонкости взаимодействия выдержки, диафрагмы и ISO
http://www.lapino.ru/Uroki-fotografii.html - уроки фотографии (хороший сайтик - здесь есть про: Новичку о диафрагме и выдержке.  Фотосъемка портрета Законы композиции Как фотографировать цветы  Чёрно-белая фотография
http://prophotos.ru/lessons/9799-kak...pparat-vyibrat - здесь что вроде форума
http://www.photoshopsunduchok.ru/vid...amera-raw.html -  Видеоуроки "Adobe Camera RAW"

а еще нужны программы для обработки фото, и такая кот делает фото фильм без всяких там дерганий, у меня пока нет, буду искать...




> одновременно фото и видео, с распечаткой 10 фотографий и видеомонтажем за 35 у.е


у нас самая дешевая цена (если брать область даже, знаю, потому что всегда интересуемся) 150 у.е только за съемку фото, не обработанные, как есть, просто отщелкать и слить на диск, без коллажей, фото фильма и прочего




> нельзя на свадьбе делать сразу два дела. Или музыкант или фотограф.


ну это понятно




> Взять друзей, устроить "прогон", типа поснимать друзей, на прогулке в режиме свадьбы


об этом я уже договорилась




> если вы закладываете за неделю обработать все 100 снимков со свадьбы


а почему 100 снимков? вы примерно сказали? - к примеру со свадьбы моего кума фотограф нащелкал 901 файл, кумы 1,300, другой пары (он мне сбросил их фото) 792 файла (фоток) - в общем фоткают у нас до 1,5 тыс фоток :)

спасибо за советы - будем разжевывать...

----------


## magistr

100 фото это хорошо, а 1000 это насчелкали

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> 100 фото это хорошо, а 1000 это насчелкали


ясненько

но готовый продукт свадьбы моего кума было на диске 901 фотка (оригинал), папка для просмотра ДВД, для просмотра на ПК, слайдшоу - за все это он взял 250 у.е. (со скидкой) в июле этого года (но конечно аппарат у него серьёзный, пожаловаться не на что; снимал фото в RAW формате

*танкстеп*, 
вот здесь http://www.photoshopsunduchok.ru/vid...amera-raw.html - Видеоуроки "Adobe Camera RAW" - я вчера скачала видео уроки, дается ссылка, только прежде если у вас на буке не установлена программа для быстрого скачивания, вам предложится и придется скачать, а потом сразу качайте видеоуроки (если у вас безлимитный трафик, не пожалеете) файл большой, я качала около часа и до меня дошло теперь хорошо: зачем же этот формат RAW
***
сегодня пробовали снимать движущие объекты, правда через окно балкона...погода туманная сегодня у нас, да и арматура балкона и бельевые веревки, на фото видно, они лишние и мешают, ну и пешеходы тоже лишние :)
[IMG]http://*********su/871570m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/875666m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/863378m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/864402m.jpg[/IMG]

снимали в режиме TV с руки, дыру объектива делали наименьшую, ну а выдержка зависит от скорости движ-о объекта, чем больше скорость выдержка меньше, а по цифровому значению будет большей - по-моему у нас неплохо получилось :)
______________________________

*у меня вопрос*: как рассчитать стоимость одной фото?; если например я возьмусь отщелкать каждого ребенка в дет саду? за распечаткой нужно ехать в область (примерно 200 км

----------


## Янек

> у меня вопрос: как рассчитать стоимость одной фото?; если например я возьмусь отщелкать каждого ребенка в дет саду? за распечаткой нужно ехать в область (примерно 200 км


Ну для этого нужно сложить все затраты. Прямые , косвенные, заложить процент рентабельности вашего так сказать предприятия и разделить на единицу продукции. или пакет. :Grin:

----------


## LINSLI

> *у меня вопрос*: как рассчитать стоимость одной фото?; если например я возьмусь отщелкать каждого ребенка в дет саду? за распечаткой нужно ехать в область (примерно 200 км


Тоже интересуюсь этим вопросом...вот попалась такая инфа, может поможет. 
[IMG]http://*********su/881713m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> LINSLI


 блин....цена российская...если на наши деньги перевести, то за такие деньги никто не закажет; если все суммировать и  съемку и обработку и все остальное, а в таблице каждый элемент услуги оценивается, то для наших клиентов заоблачная цена получается :)




> Ну для этого нужно сложить все затраты. Прямые , косвенные, заложить процент рентабельности вашего так сказать предприятия и разделить на единицу продукции. или пакет.


а могли бы вы на примере "показать"? (а то так сложно догнать :))))

----------


## magistr

> блин....цена российская...если на наши деньги перевести, то за такие деньги никто не закажет; если все суммировать и  съемку и обработку и все остальное, а в таблице каждый элемент услуги оценивается, то для наших клиентов заоблачная цена получается :)
> 
> 
> а могли бы вы на примере "показать"? (а то так сложно догнать :))))


аммортизайия оборудования (стоимость камеры/ресурс*2), 
+транспортные расходы в оба конца 2 раза
+посторбаботка (почасовка)
+износ аккумуляторов
+износ обуви и одежды
+питание (суточные, командировочные)
+накладные расходы (упаковка, кульки, защита от дождя и снега фотографий)
+разное

----------


## wwwolk

Профи себя не считаю, так как толком фотографии нигде не учился, если не считать еще советских фотокружков в доме пионеров. Снимаю от случая к случаю, все что придется и за что платят. Работаю никоном д90, с двумя объективами никкор 18-105 и сигма 50-200. Неплохо знаю фотошоп и лайтрум. Лайтрум, по мне, весьма полезная программа. Удобная в плане импорта, просмотра и классификации, а также первичной обработки фото. Главное настроить пресеты для своего фотоаппарата и первичная обработка дело весьма быстрое. Доводить до ума можно и в фотошоп.
По поводу цен на свадебную фотосъемку. в нашем регионе ХМАО-Тюмень, как попадешь, бывает и за 25 штук в день такое наснимают, хоть плачь, а иной раз и за 7 фактически шедевры. сам ориентируюсь вот на этих ребят  http://f2pro.ru очень впечатлительные работы. Семинар Медведева (не президента) смотрел на ДВД, кучу полезного почерпнул, при желании скачать этот семинар в сети не проблема, для начинающих огромное подспорье.

----------


## Волшебники

> сам ориентируюсь вот на этих ребят  http://f2pro.ru


можете и у нас посмотреть :) http://zags.by/catalog/category/id/16




> очень впечатлительные работы.


я посмотрела, красиво и необычно 

а у меня просьба: нужны коллажи (набор в стиле) и рамки на школьную тематику (хочется ребенку своему сделать альбомчик); много чего накачала в инете, но как-то все не то :( может есть у кого? можно и ссылки указать

----------


## wwwolk

Скрап наборы на алдее брал, там весьма много всего. Вам для первоклашек надо или уже повзрослее? Для первоклашек делал рамочку есть у меня, но весьма простенькая, без изысков, так как сам ни разу не дизайнер. Если нужно могу скинуть на почту псд файл и школьные скрап наборы.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Если нужно могу скинуть на почту псд файл и школьные скрап наборы.


и мне пожалуйста :) если можно

!!!мастера фото помогите:
понятно что все пользуются в основном для обработки фото Фотошопом, а он у вас лицензионный? (тот кот. стоит несколько сотен у.е.?) - дело в том что у меня стоит "колека" прототипный, правда на русском языке, а это значит что он работает не полностью? да? ведь полный Фотошоп по весу занимает порядком....и возможностей наверное побольше будет...
платить большие деньги за шоп честно говоря не хочется... можно ли его найти в инете? и скачать? конечно на русском языке и не не был условно бесплатный?
подскажите, если это реально, дайте ссылку, плиз 

еще меня заинтересовала программа (если я правильно понимаю) Camera RAW - это тоже отдельная программа по обработке фото?, кот видит формат РАВ? если я не права поправьте, направьте в нужное направление - хотелось получить ссылку этой проги на русском языке (сама пока не нашла толковую

и подскажет кто: есть ли руссификатор на Digital Photo Professional версии 3.9
__________________
всем заранее спасибо :)

----------


## magistr

> .....конечно на русском языке .....


ЗАБУДЬТЕ.
один раз выучите названия нужных функций и никаких проблем в дальнейшем.
CROP - он во всех версиях CROP 
а в русских переводах встречал - кадрирование, ножницы, резак, форматирование и обрезание... Вам оно нужно искать эту функцию в разных местах и с разными переименованиями с выходом новой версии???
да и не видел ни одной русифицированной версии безглючной, то одни фильтры не становятся, то другие. то встроенные возможности вместо того, чтобы работать - просто стопорят комп или уничтожают всю сделанную до этого работу.



> и подскажет кто: есть ли руссификатор на Digital Photo Professional версии 3.9


не вижу смысла. Поскольку в английской "Exposition" перевод видел как "Высветление", то-есть перевод делал человек далекий от фото, а просто по наитию от функции что ему показалась более правильной с наскоку. А "Tone" как "Цветастость" - согласитесь это не упрощает работу, а скорее затрудняет понимание того, что делаешь.

----------


## wwwolk

> и мне пожалуйста :) если можно
> 
> !!!мастера фото помогите:
> понятно что все пользуются в основном для обработки фото Фотошопом, а он у вас лицензионный? (тот кот. стоит несколько сотен у.е.?) - дело в том что у меня стоит "колека" прототипный, правда на русском языке, а это значит что он работает не полностью? да? ведь полный Фотошоп по весу занимает порядком....и возможностей наверное побольше будет...
> платить большие деньги за шоп честно говоря не хочется... можно ли его найти в инете? и скачать? конечно на русском языке и не не был условно бесплатный?
> подскажите, если это реально, дайте ссылку, плиз 
> 
> еще меня заинтересовала программа (если я правильно понимаю) Camera RAW - это тоже отдельная программа по обработке фото?, кот видит формат РАВ? если я не права поправьте, направьте в нужное направление - хотелось получить ссылку этой проги на русском языке (сама пока не нашла толковую
> 
> ...


Кто ж сознается что использует пиратскую версию? :) Конечно у всех лицензия!!! :) Но говорят, говорят, что на торентах запросто можно скачать практически любую версию фотошопа, в том числе и русифицированную. 
С магистром согласен, лучше один раз выучить терминологию, ну а если уж никак не ладится с английским, гугл вам в помощь, он все расскажет, где скачать, какой, когда и как?
Камера рав это плагин фотошопа, ее отдельно стоящую не встречал. На русифицированную версию фотошопа ставится русская же камера, качается с сайта adobe. Я ей пользовался, но когда поработал с лайтрумом, забросил ее, лайтрум мощнее, функциональнее, приятнее в работе, сохраняет практически в любой формат тифф, джипег, псд и т.д. Так что по мне проще работать в связке лайтрум-фотошоп.

----------


## magistr

> ....но когда поработал с лайтрумом, забросил ее, лайтрум мощнее, функциональнее,.....


у вас Nikon  :)
просто у Canon есть вполне функциональная DPP которая идет с камерой бесплатно.
а вот сколько я всречаю владельцев Nikon - они все лайтрумятся
хотя как по мне - очень не логично. зачем импортировать фал в программу, если единственная задача - конвертирование. у DPP файлы остаются на своем месте. + у родного софта - вшитые профили оптики для устранения оббераций, по сравнению с румовскими - правят лучше, заодно ремапит битые и горячие пикселы, шумодав работает с использованием карты шумов, которую делает камера  ну и профили 
жаль, очень жаль, что Nikon так поступает со своими потребителями, заставляя или использовать сторонний софт, или дополнительно платить со свой.

----------


## wwwolk

> у вас Nikon  :)
> просто у Canon есть вполне функциональная DPP которая идет с камерой бесплатно.
> а вот сколько я всречаю владельцев Nikon - они все лайтрумятся
> хотя как по мне - очень не логично. зачем импортировать фал в программу, если единственная задача - конвертирование. у DPP файлы остаются на своем месте. + у родного софта - вшитые профили оптики для устранения оббераций, по сравнению с румовскими - правят лучше, заодно ремапит битые и горячие пикселы, шумодав работает с использованием карты шумов, которую делает камера  ну и профили 
> жаль, очень жаль, что Nikon так поступает со своими потребителями, заставляя или использовать сторонний софт, или дополнительно платить со свой.


Именно поэтому перехожу на Canon, беру  eos 5d mark II.  Посмотрю что и как, вживую как говорится. :) 
У никона есть бесплатная прога, но очень уж слабенькая и неудобная, я ее забросил сразу и пользовался камера рав, пока лайтрум не освоил.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

*wwwolk magistr LINSLI* - спасибо за ссылки

плиз друзья, объясните простым мне языком как вставить плагины в шоп CS4? второй вечер сижу не получается - по поиску искала, для своего не увидела, пробовала делать как объясняется в статьях, не получается - что я делаю не так?

----------


## Янек

*Спартанская Царица*, 

Привет , а что ты в фотошопе делаешь? Покажи? :Yes4:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Спартанская Царица*, 

Ну вообще то они все экзешным файлом ставятся. Ты расскажи что ты делаешь, пока ребят нет, может я тебе помогу :Blush2:

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Привет , а что ты в фотошопе делаешь? Покажи?


блин... а как показать?  :)




> Ну вообще то они все экзешным файлом ставятся. Ты расскажи что ты делаешь, пока ребят нет, может я тебе помогу


я их скачала - потом распаковала - а потом (в некоторых было указано) фотошоп - APP - Photoshop - Plug-ins
не так???

----------


## Волшебники

> Если нужно могу скинуть на почту псд файл и школьные скрап наборы.


спасибо - у вас на школьную тематику...хорошо, может зальете и ссылку кинете в личку?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Спартанская Царица*, 

Сходила в профиль, имя не нашла... :Meeting: 

Я  немножко не поняла, что ты написала, что это за плагины? Я так поняла, что ты распаковала архив?
Ты видишь папку, в этой папке должен быть файл с расширением eхе.  На верху на панели меню выбери режим просмотра "таблица" и ты сразу увидишь расширение. Надо запустить двойным щелчком и начнется установка. Если ты устанавливала проги, то уже поймешь, что к чему, может там надо крэк вводить....И тогда ты свои плагины увидишь в фотошопе в Filter.
Я сталкивалась только с такой установкой плагинов. Ты когда этот архив распаковала, там должны быть инструкции к установке, ты там внимательно посмотри мож там где файл txt. есть?

В некоторых других прогах я сталкивалась, что надо было напрямую скопировать присеты на прямую...Но в фотошопе с таким не сталкивалась...А как называются твои плагины?

----------


## Янек

> блин... а как показать? :)


Ну фотку до и после обработки. Я просто простейшей программкой пользуюсь  Яндекс - фотки называется.  :Smile3: 

Желание будет тут глянь  :Aga:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F3%E4%E6%E8%EA

----------


## wwwolk

> *wwwolk magistr LINSLI* - спасибо за ссылки
> 
> плиз друзья, объясните простым мне языком как вставить плагины в шоп CS4? второй вечер сижу не получается - по поиску искала, для своего не увидела, пробовала делать как объясняется в статьях, не получается - что я делаю не так?


Тут все не так просто, во-первых, какая у тебя операционка? windows xp? windows 7? windows 7 64? в каждой свои особенности. 
Плагин, это в основном, как правильно  заметили,  экзешник, то есть файл с раcширением exe, то есть исполняемый. Его надо запустить кликнув по меня дважды ЛКМ (левой кнопкой мыши) или выбрав его в проводнике нажать "enter". Далее будет диалог установки, тебе необходимо знать где конкретно у тебя установлен твой фотошоп. Для windows xp это обычно это папка - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS4. Тогда плагины нужно устанавливать в папку C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS4\Plug-ins. Затем, после установки искать их в фотошоп во вкладке "фильтры" но это смотря какая русификация. Обычно эта вкладка называется "фильтры".

----------


## Янек

> перехожу на Canon, беру eos 5d mark II.


Охренеть не встать. Это ж полноразмерная  матрица, давай покажешь потом. Очень интересно  от реального человека услышать отзывы, а не где то на форумах. Если не секрет сколько за эту машину просят? Всяко разно наверное одна тушка, со стеклами то  уж больно дорого наверное.

----------


## wwwolk

> Охренеть не встать. Это ж полноразмерная  матрица, давай покажешь потом. Очень интересно  от реального человека услышать отзывы, а не где то на форумах. Если не секрет сколько за эту машину просят? Всяко разно наверное одна тушка, со стеклами то  уж больно дорого наверное.


Взял за 114 т.р., сразу со стеклом китовым, 24-105. В субботу опробовал, но пока только в авторежиме, качество, конечно, на лицо. Против моего д90 - просто сказка. Особо радует возможность снимать на высоких исо без шумов, проблема малого освещения отступила. 
Сама тушка стоит 84 т.р. соответственно стекло 30 т.р. Взял еще вспышку к нему, но слабенькую 450-ю. Для портретов пойдет. Думаю в дальнейшем прикупить два стекла, полтинник (для портретов) и широкоугольник. может еще фильтр радужный, для свадебной съемки самое оно.
Образцы снимков позднее выложу, сделаю серию на д90 и на пятаке, чтоб было что сравнивать.

----------

